# Lightning Ridge NSW



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Since the new herping section has been put in i decided to re post this thread here, some of the IDs have been fixed up and ive deleted some of the blurry photos hope you all enjoy it.*

We went to *lightning**ridge* in April. On the way out we saw lots of road kill including a tiger snake on the way across the Great Dividing Range, an eastern brown snake near Narrabri and a shingleback and a central or eastern bearded dragon and a shingleback just near Wee Waa plus a live central or eastern bearded dragon on a log on the side of the road.














*Habitat looked like this*































Here is a list of everything I saw at *lightning**ridge* (not much as we were there for only 2 nights and it wasn’t that hot as it’s the wrong time of the year)

*Geckos*

Lots - Tree dtella – Gehyra variegata






























Lots - Bynoe’s gecko - Heteronotia binoei

















































*Skinks*

2 Shingleback – Tiliqua Rugosa






























Lots - South-eastern Morethia Skink - Morethia boulengeri











1 Spiny-palmed Shinning-skink - Cryptoblepharus carnabyi (escaped before I could get photos

*Monitors*

1 Sand monitor - Varanus Gouldii (escaped down a hole before I could get photos)

*Snakes*

1 Curl snake – suta suta




























*Other animals*

Green tree frogs


















Dunnarts












Emus








Kangaroos (no pics) 

A goat








Cows






Hope you all enjoy, sorry some are bad as I was using my crappy camera but the better ones were taken when I used my dad’s camera
Ryan


----------



## krusty (Apr 27, 2008)

i found heaps and heaps of green tree frogs when i whent through there one night.but did not get to have a look around at day time.


----------

